# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Bloed Spugen en Flauwvallen

## Anoniem26

mijn vriendin krijgt soms aanvallen lijken op epelepsie alleen dat is het niet ze kan dan bloed spugen en ze valt vaak flauw kan iemand me hiermee helpen? wat dit is?

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey,

Het allerbeste dat je kan doen, is je vriendin overtuigen om ermee naar de dokter te gaan of in de eerste plaats haar ouders in te lichten. Bloed spugen is nooit een normaal iets, dus is het zeker belangrijk om een afspraak te maken. Veel succes !

xxx

----------

